# Masters Betting



## Karl102 (Apr 4, 2016)

So come on, who do you fancy....?

Not any of the favorites, who's going to shock us from say 35-1 back..... 

I've got Kiradech Aphibhanrat (spelt wrong) , Jaidee (don't think he hits it far enough) and Langer at a whopping 800-1.....


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 4, 2016)

I've got for small bets each way on:

Andy Sullivan at 125-1
Zach Johnson 80-1
Ricky Fowler 14-1


----------



## Raesy92 (Apr 4, 2016)

Rafa Cabrera Bello at 100's is a massive price. He is more than long enough and has been playing some brilliant stuff the past few tournaments over on the PGA tour.

With many bookies paying 7/8 places he is a cracking ew bet!


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 4, 2016)

I like the look of Danny Willet at 50s and Charl Swchartzel at 35s.  I would recommend using Skybet as they are paying out 8 places if for some reason you haven't seen it advertised.


----------



## Mugs (Apr 4, 2016)

Charlie Hoffman 150s
Justin Rose 30s


----------



## Duckster (Apr 4, 2016)

Looking at Rafa C-B and Bernd Wiesberger.  Possibly a bet on Casey or Oosthuizen as well.


----------



## drewster (Apr 4, 2016)

Corals are offering Daniel Berger at 300/1 . THat looks attractive to me .


----------



## Berger (Apr 4, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			I like the look of Danny Willet at 50s and Charl Swchartzel at 35s.  I would recommend using Skybet as they are paying out 8 places if for some reason you haven't seen it advertised. 

Click to expand...

Just be aware that while SkyBet are offering 8 places e/w their odds are shorter than most other bookies, to counteract the number of places offered. For example, you can get Willett at 66/1 and Schwartzel at 40/1 elsewhere. 

I suppose you need to decide would you prefer to take higher odds or more e/w places.


----------



## Raesy92 (Apr 4, 2016)

BetVictor and PaddyPower only paying 1/5 odds for ew bets as well.

My opinion would go for one that pay more places. Â£5 ew stake on Skybet finishing 5th would return Â£67.50 and Â£48.75 respectively, other bookie paying 1/4 at higher odds for 5 places would be Â£87.50 and Â£55 respectively, however if they finished 6th you would receive nothing. Suppose depends how much more risk you would rather take.

Outright bets go with the bookie that gives best odds, for ew with Skybet would be my advice.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 4, 2016)

Each way on:
Andy Sullivan
Hideki Matsuyama
Matthew Fitzpatrick (Silly, I know, but go on son!)
Patrick Reed

To win:
Luis Oosthuizen
Justin Rose
Carl Schwartzel

I'll see what the field is like come saturday and place another couple of bets if there are some nice odds. Pointless backing the top players at this point.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 4, 2016)

Berger said:



			Just be aware that while SkyBet are offering 8 places e/w their odds are shorter than most other bookies, to counteract the number of places offered. For example, you can get Willett at 66/1 and Schwartzel at 40/1 elsewhere. 

I suppose you need to decide would you prefer to take higher odds or more e/w places.
		
Click to expand...

Where is 66s for Willett?  The major ones I looked at are all 50 to 1


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 4, 2016)

Raesy92 said:



			Rafa Cabrera Bello at 100's is a massive price. He is more than long enough and has been playing some brilliant stuff the past few tournaments over on the PGA tour.

With many bookies paying 7/8 places he is a cracking ew bet!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I am on him, Paddy Power had him at 200/1 last week but into 100/1 now, also got a few quid E/w on Jamie Donaldson at 150/1 and Brooks Koepka at 55/1


----------



## Berger (Apr 4, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Where is 66s for Willett?  The major ones I looked at are all 50 to 1
		
Click to expand...

betfred, bet365, ladbrokes, william hill and a few others have him at 66/1. I got him at 80/1 a few weeks ago and just missed out on the 100/1.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 4, 2016)

http://www.oddschecker.com/golf/the-masters/winner


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 4, 2016)

None of mine are huge prices...

Stenson
Rose
Reed
Snedeker
Willett
Scott

No doubt I'll be reloading on Saturday morning.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 4, 2016)

Gonna make you all sick.

I got Louis @ 70/1 earlier in the year EW paying 1/4odds! 

Absolute Steal!


----------



## jamielaing (Apr 4, 2016)

Rose, Scott or Day for me this year. Doubt the prices will make it worth a flutter.


----------



## Duckster (Apr 4, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Where is 66s for Willett?  The major ones I looked at are all 50 to 1
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget he's got a 1 week (or so) old baby, no matter what he says I get the feeling his head might be elsewhere.


----------



## Joff (Apr 4, 2016)

Duckster said:



			Don't forget he's got a 1 week (or so) old baby, no matter what he says I get the feeling his head might be elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Like Bubb a few years ago for his first Masters???


----------



## fundy (Apr 4, 2016)

Haas at 80s and Hoffman at 125s in the 1st round leader mkt. Struggling to find any value in the outright currently


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 4, 2016)

Louis, Zach, Phil and Angel are my picks to have a good tournament.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2016)

Louis
Charl
Rory
Scott

That's my picks


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 4, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Louis, Zach, Phil and Angel are my picks to have a good tournament.
		
Click to expand...

I got Zach @ 70/1 too. 

Did wonder whether there was value in Westwood @ 125/1 despite being horribly out of form. 

5 top 15 finishes in last 6 years!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 4, 2016)

Jason Day is my main bet. 
I've ad ew bet on Matsuyama at 40's.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 4, 2016)

Tough event to find value in. Can rule quite a few out before a ball has been hit for the outright winner.


----------



## MarkE (Apr 4, 2016)

Dustin Johnson at 20/1 my only bet.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 4, 2016)

I backed Scott the other week at 18/1, I'll back Oosty,Casey and I'm tempted by Kaymer @175/1 too.


----------



## Junior (Apr 4, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I backed Scott the other week at 18/1, I'll back Oosty,Casey and I'm tempted by Kaymer @175/1 too.
		
Click to expand...

Augusta is a 'draw' course....I've always steered of kaymer for that reason....

I backed (a few weeks ago) 

Marc Leishman 66/1
Louis Oost - 40/1
Phil Mick - 20/1
Bubba - 12/1
Adam Scott - 12/1
Jason Day - 10/1

Quite fancy Rafa CB at 100/1 Matsuyama at 35/1 and Brooks Koepka 66/1


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 4, 2016)

Every year the same names are up there, even Couples and Cabrera. 
Based on this I'm thinking of whacking the full budget on Bubba to win.
Its definately a horses for courses venue.


----------



## AirdrieHacker (Apr 4, 2016)

Going to have an each ay punt on Kevin Na, Danny illet and Zach Johnson, outright winners I'm on Louis Oustheizen.

I'd say Angel Carbrera worth a punt for a top 10 finish he loves augusta, and I always have wee tenner on Freddy Couples as first round leader,


----------



## Berger (Apr 4, 2016)

If anyone is thinking of doing a first round leader bet you might want to wait until the tee times are announced tomorrow. The forecast gives rain and thunderstorms for Thursday morning, the afternoon starters might be a better bet.


----------



## jamielaing (Apr 4, 2016)

Just read this and found it interesting. Purely using stats but worth a read.

http://www.golfwrx.com/366440/the-20-players-who-can-actually-win-the-masters/


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2016)

Couples is out of the masters


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2016)

Going for Rose Day and Bubba to win

Going for Jamie Donaldson Westwood Sergio and Stenson e/w


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 4, 2016)

Im sticking with Dustin Johnson for all 4 majors as I believe he will win one this year.


----------



## Junior (Apr 4, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Im sticking with Dustin Johnson for all 4 majors as I believe he will win one this year.
		
Click to expand...

I hear you but the guy has let me down too often now.   Always leading at some point but just tails away at the end.  He is bound to get over the line one day .........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2016)

Junior said:



			I hear you but the guy has let me down too often now.   Always leading at some point but just tails away at the end.  He is bound to get over the line one day .........
		
Click to expand...

Not until he learns to be able to putt under pressure


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 4, 2016)

Junior said:



			I hear you but the guy has let me down too often now.   Always leading at some point but just tails away at the end.  He is bound to get over the line one day .........
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Not until he learns to be able to putt under pressure
		
Click to expand...

Agreed he flatters to deceive a lot but he must hold on or come good soon he just too good not to.
The day you don't back him is the day he wins


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 4, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Going for Rose Day and Bubba to win

Going for Jamie Donaldson Westwood Sergio and Stenson e/w
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't back Westwood with stolen money.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Agreed he flatters to deceive a lot but he must hold on or come good soon he just too good not to.
The day you don't back him is the day he wins
		
Click to expand...

Has the length of the tee to destroy anytime but something isn't right on the final day

But keep betting on him as that will stop him winning


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I wouldn't back Westwood with stolen money.
		
Click to expand...

My sentimental bet. It's only cash and you can't take it with you. He's got no chance and I'll be surprised if he actually makes the cut


----------



## fundy (Apr 4, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My sentimental bet. It's only cash and you can't take it with you. He's got no chance and I'll be surprised if he actually makes the cut
		
Click to expand...

made the cut at augusta 10 of the last 11, has excellent course form and that tends to be worth more than recent form at augusta, id be surprised if he missed the cut tbh


----------



## And29 (Apr 4, 2016)

Well i would even look at Golf Monthly betting tips

ive picked scott twice and day this season 

Rory to win

DJ leader after first round


----------



## And29 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mugs said:



			Charlie Hoffman 150s
Justin Rose 30s
		
Click to expand...

Great first round leader at 66s


----------



## Region3 (Apr 4, 2016)

I always wondered if you'd make a profit on Hoffman as first round leader in every comp he plays in. Never seems to be there at the death but quite often throws a silly low round in.

Rafa and Koepka seem to have the right game for Augusta, and Leishman has form there. 

I've a feeling for one of the big guns to win it though. They're all playing great with the exception of the defending champ but even he's still scoring respectably while he's apparently not playing well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2016)

HID want's me to have a flutter on Fowler and Schwartzel for her. She better not win!


----------



## IainP (Apr 4, 2016)

jamielaing said:



			Just read this and found it interesting. Purely using stats but worth a read.

http://www.golfwrx.com/366440/the-20-players-who-can-actually-win-the-masters/

Click to expand...

Fair play for him putting those out there ( plus the ones not in the 20). No doubt plenty will revisit after the event if he had it all wrong.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 4, 2016)

IainP said:



			Fair play for him putting those out there ( plus the ones not in the 20). No doubt plenty will revisit after the event if he had it all wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Good article but I think he got it a bit wrong with Els and Cabrera, plenty of good Masters tournaments between that two including a win and a couple of runner-up's over the years.


----------



## fundy (Apr 4, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I always wondered if you'd make a profit on Hoffman as first round leader in every comp he plays in. Never seems to be there at the death but quite often throws a silly low round in.

Rafa and Koepka seem to have the right game for Augusta, and Leishman has form there. 

I've a feeling for one of the big guns to win it though. They're all playing great with the exception of the defending champ but even he's still scoring respectably while he's apparently not playing well.
		
Click to expand...

theres a few players in that mould, jb holmes always used to be very profitable in first round leader betting, my stats are a bit out of date but hoffman stood out at 125s here


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 4, 2016)

What constitutes a top 10 finish? Is it literally the highest rank 10 players?  Take last year for example there were 11 players from 1st through to T9 ?! 

Or if there are more than 10 players making up the top 10 places do the bookies pay out less like a dead heat ruling in horse racing?


----------



## fundy (Apr 4, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			What constitutes a top 10 finish? Is it literally the highest rank 10 players?  Take last year for example there were 11 players from 1st through to T9 ?! 

Or if there are more than 10 players making up the top 10 places do the bookies pay out less like a dead heat ruling in horse racing?
		
Click to expand...

They pay out on dead heat basis. In your example 1st to 8th pay out in full, the 3 tied 9th would settle based on 2/3 stake


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 4, 2016)

fundy said:



			They pay out on dead heat basis. In your example 1st to 8th pay out in full, the 3 tied 9th would settle based on 2/3 stake
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I reckon Jim Herman at 25/1 top ten looks good value. Having won the Houston open yesterday at least he is on top form.


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 4, 2016)

I like Charl and Hideki ew, and Fowler outright. 

Not put on my first round leader until draw is done, but looking at DJ, Berger and Phil.


----------



## And29 (Apr 4, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I got Zach @ 70/1 too. 

Did wonder whether there was value in Westwood @ 125/1 despite being horribly out of form. 

5 top 15 finishes in last 6 years!
		
Click to expand...

Zach is a massive NO because of this

When Johnson won the Masters in 2007, the event featured record low temperatures in the mid-40â€™s and wind gusts of 33 mph. This made it very hard for any player to reach the par-5â€™s in two shots and allowed Johnson to get into a wedge contest on the par-5â€™s where he excels at. The weather is scheduled to be in the high 60â€™s to mid-70â€™s and unless that changes by 30+ degrees and wind gusts double, I donâ€™t see having a very good chance to win the event. Along with Johnson, I would eliminate these short hitters as well

try Dustin


----------



## JT77 (Apr 4, 2016)

Took andy Sullivan each way and Danny Willet ew too! 
Got Louis oosthuizen to win and took deschambeau at 250-1 to place


----------



## Jensen (Apr 4, 2016)

Tempted with e/w bet on Patrick Reed. Such a tough mental golfer, super confident and head strong. Oh and he can play


----------



## chrisd (Apr 4, 2016)

I can't see further than Scott or Day, might have a flutter


----------



## RustyTom (Apr 4, 2016)

Had a flutter on 10 outsiders. Ranging from 50/1 to 300/1


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 4, 2016)

It might be a year for 5000/1 shots, anyone fancy Woosnam or Lyle? :mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2016)

For sentimental reasons I have had a tenner each way on Garcia at 66's.

I had a holiday in Spain once.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 5, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			For sentimental reasons I have had a tenner each way on Garcia at 66's.

I had a holiday in Spain once.
		
Click to expand...

I once spent 3 days in Bridlington .............. now let me see


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 5, 2016)

And29 said:



			Zach is a massive NO because of this

When Johnson won the Masters in 2007, the event featured record low temperatures in the mid-40â€™s and wind gusts of 33 mph. This made it very hard for any player to reach the par-5â€™s in two shots and allowed Johnson to get into a wedge contest on the par-5â€™s where he excels at. The weather is scheduled to be in the high 60â€™s to mid-70â€™s and unless that changes by 30+ degrees and wind gusts double, I donâ€™t see having a very good chance to win the event. Along with Johnson, I would eliminate these short hitters as well

try Dustin
		
Click to expand...

Finished 9th last year, so thats trash.

DJ is a liability and offering little value at all


----------



## Tiger (Apr 5, 2016)

That's my betting done. Really looking forward to The Masters this year  All small bets E/W with SkyBet

Fowler, Matsuyama, Schwartzel, Rose and Reed

With an outside bet on Daniel Berger after reading the golf WRX article :thup:


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 5, 2016)

apparently Bubba is battling a Sinus infection (as well as d*ckheaditus) so he might not be fully fit come thursday. 

worth bearing in mind


----------



## WillC (Apr 5, 2016)

Got Branden Grace E/W at 50/1....he is now 66's which is disappointing.

Skybet paying EIGHT places for E/W is impressive!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			apparently Bubba is battling a Sinus infection (as well as d*ckheaditus) so he might not be fully fit come thursday. 

worth bearing in mind
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Well that's one infection that could effect a number of the US players ( not the sinus issue )


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2016)

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/tour/us-masters/augusta-blog/6-masters-bets-avoid-89461


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 5, 2016)

Just had a punt on DJ and Danny Lee both E/W and if either happen to win my subs will be paid for the year and if they don't a place might return my stake.

Failing that, well never mind.


----------



## fundy (Apr 5, 2016)

And29 said:



			Zach is a massive NO because of this

When Johnson won the Masters in 2007, the event featured record low temperatures in the mid-40â€™s and wind gusts of 33 mph. This made it very hard for any player to reach the par-5â€™s in two shots and allowed Johnson to get into a wedge contest on the par-5â€™s where he excels at. The weather is scheduled to be in the high 60â€™s to mid-70â€™s and unless that changes by 30+ degrees and wind gusts double, I donâ€™t see having a very good chance to win the event. Along with Johnson, I would eliminate these short hitters as well

try Dustin
		
Click to expand...

http://www.augusta.com/masters/stor...r-last-years-runaway-win#.VwO9wRLK5QY.twitter


----------



## delc (Apr 5, 2016)

I've got somebody called Justin Thomas in our club sweep. Anybody heard of him, and is he any good?  :mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2016)

He was collage buddies with Spieth 

Hits a long ball and is a young upcoming player who won on tour last year for the first time - has a bright future ahead of him


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 5, 2016)

Tiger said:



			With an outside bet on Daniel Berger after reading the golf WRX article :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll relish watching him.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm throwing more money at dj to win. He has to win one doesn't he..?

louis o and Andy Sullivan ew.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2016)

delc said:



			I've got somebody called Justin Thomas in our club sweep. Anybody heard of him, and is he any good?  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Not even a household name in the Thomas house.


----------



## fundy (Apr 5, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not even a household name in the Thomas house.
		
Click to expand...

Just because you dont know who he is Homer dont make glib statements.

For the record hes ranked 34th in the world, currently 6th in the Fedex race, having won in Kuala Lumpur late last year, having had 3 top 10 finishes already this year. Definitely one of the young and upcoming players


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2016)

fundy said:



			Just because you dont know who he is Homer dont make glib statements.

For the record hes ranked 34th in the world, currently 6th in the Fedex race, having won in Kuala Lumpur late last year, having had 3 top 10 finishes already this year. Definitely one of the young and upcoming players
		
Click to expand...

At the matchplay it looked like he could hit it a fair distance and seemed to have a very good short game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2016)

fundy said:



			Just because you dont know who he is Homer dont make glib statements.

For the record hes ranked 34th in the world, currently 6th in the Fedex race, having won in Kuala Lumpur late last year, having had 3 top 10 finishes already this year. Definitely one of the young and upcoming players
		
Click to expand...

It's called humour or an attempt at least. Lighten up.


----------



## fundy (Apr 5, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It's called humour or an attempt at least. Lighten up.
		
Click to expand...

wow being told to lighten up by homer, i assume thats an attempt at irony yes?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2016)

fundy said:



			wow being told to lighten up by homer, i assume thats an attempt at irony yes?
		
Click to expand...

This sniping adds what to the thread?


----------



## fundy (Apr 5, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			This sniping adds what to the thread?
		
Click to expand...

ok now homer question what a post adds to a thread. This one is definitely irony


----------



## And29 (Apr 5, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Finished 9th last year, so thats trash.DJ is a liability and offering little value at all
		
Click to expand...

But a -9 would have won it him the year beforeHe destroyed the par 5's And is much much smarter bet than Zach Wake up


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 5, 2016)

And29 said:



			But a -9 would have won it him the year beforeHe destroyed the par 5's And is much much smarter bet than Zach Wake up
		
Click to expand...

We'll see. Do I think zach will win, no. But is he more likely to pay out EW than a DJ win? 100%

Don't start coming on here, giving it the big 'un telling me to wake up either.


----------



## And29 (Apr 5, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			We'll see. Do I think zach will win, no. But is he more likely to pay out EW than a DJ win? 100%

Don't start coming on here, giving it the big 'un telling me to wake up either.
		
Click to expand...

wasnt talikng about EW

 Zach will miss the cut

and im on here.. Bringing it 

Boo.         Um


----------



## peterlav (Apr 5, 2016)

Jason Day to win
Oosthuizen e/w
Plus my usual sentimental waste of money e/w on Westwood (backed him every Major for over 10 years, only a small stake now, so even if he wins this week at 125/1 still won't have made money back I've lost over the years!!!)


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 6, 2016)

And29 said:



			wasnt talikng about EW

 Zach will miss the cut

and im on here.. Bringing it 

Boo.         Um
		
Click to expand...

 wanna bet on him not missing the cut? put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## Curls (Apr 6, 2016)

Thought long and hard about this one, I'm convinced Rory will do it, so much so I've put a few quid on him on the nose (something I never do) and taken a few long shots in the betting w/o market. Did the same last year with Jordan and won a tidy few quid on a treble odds introductory offer.

Come on Rory.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 6, 2016)

Put my bets on last night, Stenson (25/1) and Rose (20/1) both e/w  Nothing dramatic but hoping I cover my stake. Went with Skybet so paying out down to 8th place.


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 6, 2016)

Just the 6 places i have with Corals but thats more down to the fact i bet with them regularly and had funds in my account already.

8 selections, All E/W, various stakes with the highest stake at the top down to the lowest at the ...you guessed it

Louis Oosthuizen 35/1
Charl Schwartzel 33/1
Hideki Matsuyama 33/1
Patrick Reed 40/1

Lee Westwood 200/1
Keegan Bradley 250/1
Kiradech Aphibarnrat 200/1
Matt Fitzpatrick 250/1

goodluck all who have a punt - i'm not fussed about a return from my bets, i just want one of them in contention on Sunday for some drama!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2016)

Big D 88 said:



			Just the 6 places i have with Corals but thats more down to the fact i bet with them regularly and had funds in my account already.

8 selections, All E/W, various stakes with the highest stake at the top down to the lowest at the ...you guessed it

Louis Oosthuizen 35/1
Charl Schwartzel 33/1
Hideki Matsuyama 33/1
Patrick Reed 40/1

Lee Westwood 200/1
Keegan Bradley 250/1
Kiradech Aphibarnrat 200/1
Matt Fitzpatrick 250/1

goodluck all who have a punt - i'm not fussed about a return from my bets, i just want one of them in contention on Sunday for some drama!
		
Click to expand...

Good luck to you too. Nice to have one of your fancies in the mix on Sunday but it's not going to spoil the viewing


----------



## daverollo (Apr 6, 2016)

I may have got carried away!

10 E/W bets with Skybet, so looking for a top 8 finish for any of these:

Poulter
Casey
Hoffman
Leishman
Berger
Simpson
Schwartzel
Mickelson
Matsuyama
Rose

Providing 1 of them manages that then all costs covered!

On the nose with a different bookie

Bubba
Rory
Day
Adam Scott

If any of those come in then all bets covered to break even.

Should give me at least one to be shouting at the TV for on Sunday evening!

Good luck all


----------



## ADB (Apr 6, 2016)

1st round leader - JB Holmes
EW on Fowler and Reed


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 6, 2016)

Â£5 on Day and Â£5 on Rory to win

7/1 and 8/1 respectively


----------



## And29 (Apr 6, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			wanna bet on him not missing the cut? put your money where your mouth is.
		
Click to expand...

Doo sshh

he will win the Par 3 lmao

gotta get that b b b


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 6, 2016)

For me,
Scott 14/1 Â£5 win
Mickelson 22/1 Â£5 win
Grace 80/1 Â£5 win
Good luck guys


----------



## dan2844 (Apr 7, 2016)

Stenson Â£1 E/W
Mcilroy Â£5 E/w on first round only


----------



## danjones601 (Apr 7, 2016)

I've gone for e/w bets on Raffa C-B and  Oosthuizen. Great odds for players that have hit form lately and Louis has won there before.


----------



## Duckster (Apr 7, 2016)

danjones601 said:



			I've gone for e/w bets on Raffa C-B and  Oosthuizen. Great odds for players that have hit form lately and Louis has won there before.
		
Click to expand...

Ohhh no he hasn't.  Ohhhh Yes he has.  Hasn't.  Has.  Hasn't.

And our pantomime revival has decided......  Nope, he not.


----------



## Break90 (Apr 7, 2016)

All each way bets with Paddy as spending their money from Cheltenham.......

Henrik Stenson - 25/1
Justin Rose - 20/1
Patrick Reed - 45/1
Kevin Kisner - 100/1
Rafael Cabrera-Bello - 100/1
Andy Sullivan 125/1


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 8, 2016)

With sky paying 8 places, I've still got Langer , Lowery and  Aphibhanrat at silly odds! HiD picked Rose and Spieth.... 

How's everybody else's bets doing?!?


----------



## And29 (Apr 8, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			wanna bet on him not missing the cut? put your money where your mouth is.
		
Click to expand...

Zach plus 7 sugar


----------



## RustyTom (Apr 8, 2016)

I have 14 different golfers - 10 of my own bets and then some thru sweepstakes and only 4 aren't making the cut. My highest placed bets at the moment are sneds at 60s and I have Kjeldsen at 250/1.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			With sky paying 8 places, I've still got Langer , Lowery and  Aphibhanrat at silly odds! HiD picked Rose and Spieth.... 

How's everybody else's bets doing?!?
		
Click to expand...

I have a fiver each way on Casey and Dubuisson, with a tenner each way on Garcia.
Garcia is hanging on in there, Casey went backwards late in the day and Dubuisson had one pair of socks and his pants in the holdall.


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 9, 2016)

Most of mine have tanked! But I do still have Berger at 225/1 and Hideki at 40s in with a shout. 

Also playing a really cool fantasy style game with some mates for a tenner. Each player was assigned  value from 5 to 35, and you had 100 to spend. Then total score for your top 4 at the end. DQ if you don't have 4 thru to the weekend, and 10 shot penalty if your 5th misses the cut. 

I'm currently streaks ahead having all 5 made it, a win will cover all my bets and a bit more. It was all about getting your value picks thru to the weekend, and I had Rafa CB and Bryson DeC


----------



## Break90 (Apr 9, 2016)

5 out of my 6 made the cut, just Sullivan missing out.

Best placed are Rose and Cabrera-Bello at +2.

Looking forward to tonight's moving day action...........:fore:


----------



## Odvan (Apr 9, 2016)

Casey and Kjeldson (400/1) hanging in. Got Stenson, Cabrera-Bello and Chris Wood, too. Was expecting Reed to do a bit better. 

Looking forward to it again tonight, hope it's still windy


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 9, 2016)

It will be.   Looks like it will ease off a bit in the evening which will suit the leaders.


----------



## Duckster (Apr 9, 2016)

7 out of 7 made the cut!  First time ever for me.

Weisberger, Casey, Rose, Donaldson, Cabrera-Bello, Poulter & Oosthuizen.

Got them all each way, hopefully some of them can go in the right direction on moving day


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2016)

Kiradech Aphibarnrat still in the mix but Casey let me down a tad, but understandable in the conditions


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 9, 2016)

Only bet left with a fighting chance is Sergio at 66/1. I joined Skybet to get the offer of 8 places for my e/w bets and they gifted Â£20 back. So stuck a tenner on him.


----------



## Curls (Apr 9, 2016)

Going well with several in the "without speith day and Rory" market. I named one last night and he promptly made a 7 on the last. Guess who. I'm not saying anyone else


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 9, 2016)

7 of my 8 made the cut (Schwartzel missing out)

But effectively Kiradech and Hideki look my only e/w shouts, especially with Rory and Speith out ahead

However, if Louis, Keegan, Fitzpatrick, Reed or Westwood fancy shooting a course record, don't let me stop ya!


----------



## Birchy (Apr 9, 2016)

All mine made the cut at least, only two I reckon in with a chance of winning.

Mcilroy, Day, Scott & Stenson. 

If I was having a bet in running I think Matsuyama is swinging it lovely.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 9, 2016)

Bazzatron said:



			None of mine are huge prices...

Stenson
Rose
Reed
Snedeker
Willett
Scott

No doubt I'll be reloading on Saturday morning.
		
Click to expand...

Got a few left in contention, Sneds probably having the best chance.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2016)

Only Matsuyama and Fitzpatrick left on my each way bets. Here's hoping...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 9, 2016)

Got Lowry at 150/1 E/W. Cue slide down leaderboard today. Also Rose at 22/1 & Rory at 9/1. Fingers crossed!
QUOTE=Karl102;1488667]So come on, who do you fancy....?

Not any of the favorites, who's going to shock us from say 35-1 back..... 

I've got Kiradech Aphibhanrat (spelt wrong) , Jaidee (don't think he hits it far enough) and Langer at a whopping 800-1.....[/QUOTE]


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 10, 2016)

Langer's looking good value. 


Radbourne2010 said:



			Got Lowry at 150/1 E/W. Cue slide down leaderboard today. Also Rose at 22/1 & Rory at 9/1. Fingers crossed!
QUOTE=Karl102;1488667]So come on, who do you fancy....?

Not any of the favorites, who's going to shock us from say 35-1 back..... 

I've got Kiradech Aphibhanrat (spelt wrong) , Jaidee (don't think he hits it far enough) and Langer at a whopping 800-1.....
		
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Joff (Apr 10, 2016)

I've got Smylie Kaufman top 5 and Willett to win


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 10, 2016)

Joff said:



			I've got *Smylie Kaufman top 5* and Willett to win
		
Click to expand...

what price did you get for that? Amazing pick !


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 10, 2016)

Big D 88 said:



			what price did you get for that? Amazing pick !
		
Click to expand...

He was 250-1 on sky bet!


----------



## Duckster (Apr 10, 2016)

Duckster said:



			Don't forget he's got a 1 week (or so) old baby, no matter what he says I get the feeling his head might be elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Adam, great advice about not backing Willett there........  flaming nora!!


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Apr 10, 2016)

Duckster said:



			Yes Adam, great advice about not backing Willett there........  flaming nora!!
		
Click to expand...

I think you might have been right though his mind being elsewhere could just as easily have helped - perspective, feeling relaxed etc.


----------



## RustyTom (Apr 10, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			He was 250-1 on sky bet!
		
Click to expand...

I had smylie and Kjeldsen but they have both collapsed  got Willet also so hopfully not all doom and gloom.


----------



## ventura (Apr 10, 2016)

Chickened out and have laid my Willet bet off, Â£100 return from a Â£2 bet not bad though.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 10, 2016)

Ended up with Willet in Pro shop sweep


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2016)

Backed Willet and Shane Lowry at 50's after 2 rounds - sadly on Â£2.50 e/w, but I get back Â£160 odd if danny wins.

Havent read the full thread - anyone else on him?


----------



## Curls (Apr 10, 2016)

Duckster said:



			Yes Adam, great advice about not backing Willett there........  flaming nora!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh man, this hurts more cos I actually know you, but when I heard on March 7th that his wife was expecting for about now that was my trigger to back him. I'll try to post my betting slip but I put Â£2 on him at 66/1 that day. The "nappy factor" is not to me underestimated. 

I like him. He plays the type of balance of long game aggression and short calm I like round Augusta.


----------



## Odvan (Apr 11, 2016)

Stuck a fiver on Willet e/w @ 20/1 after 2 holes tonight .

Had Casey @ 66/1 e/w @ Â£4.00

Had Kjeldsen @ 400/1 @ Â£1.00

Do for me.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 11, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Stuck a fiver on Willet e/w @ 20/1 after 2 holes tonight .

Had Casey @ 66/1 e/w @ Â£4.00

Had Kjeldsen @ 400/1 @ Â£1.00

Do for me.
		
Click to expand...

Doesnt count on the last day - carpetbagger.:ears:


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 11, 2016)

Get in Danny lad!!!! 66/1!

Glad I posted in here at the start of the week.


----------



## Curls (Apr 11, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Doesnt count on the last day - carpetbagger.:ears:
		
Click to expand...





March 7th. I guess that qualifies?!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 11, 2016)

Curls said:



View attachment 18973


March 7th. I guess that qualifies?!
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup::thup::whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2016)

Had a fiver each way on Casey at 66/1. Picked up a handy little Â£87.50 My main man struggled though. That's the last time I bet on Sergio in a Major.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 11, 2016)

Duckster said:



			Yes Adam, great advice about not backing Willett there........  flaming nora!!
		
Click to expand...

I wish you weren't so convincing. Oh well happy to have a Yorkshire man in the green jacket.


----------



## Duckster (Apr 11, 2016)

Curls said:



			Oh man, this hurts more cos I actually know you, but when I heard on March 7th that his wife was expecting for about now that was my trigger to back him. I'll try to post my betting slip but I put Â£2 on him at 66/1 that day. The "nappy factor" is not to me underestimated. 

I like him. He plays the type of balance of long game aggression and short calm I like round Augusta.
		
Click to expand...

Me and the Mrs had been talking about backing him since about Jan / Feb.  Talked ourselves out of it after hearing about when his Mrs was due.  Hey ho, I can kind of forgive myself for that.  Harder to forgive myself about not putting anything on Westwood for the 1st time in as long as I can remember!

It's like a double whammy of idiocy. 

Still, had Â£5 e/w on Casey so that covered all my Masters and National bets over the weekend and walked away very (and it's a small "very") slightly up.


----------



## Curls (Apr 11, 2016)

Not to worry, you broke even and we had some great drama, I really thought when Jordan made 3 birdies in a row that it was going to be a snooze fest


----------



## Joff (Apr 11, 2016)

Â£232.50p. Cheers Danny. Put Â£5.50p on him at 66/1 e/w


----------



## Berger (Apr 11, 2016)

Berger said:



			betfred, bet365, ladbrokes, william hill and a few others have him at 66/1. I got him at 80/1 a few weeks ago and just missed out on the 100/1.
		
Click to expand...

Â£5 each way on Willett at 80/1. Makes a miserable Monday morning a lot more bearable!


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 11, 2016)

Backed Danny Â£2 win 50/1 after the cut ,but what i'm more impressed with is that we've got an English winner after 20 years!.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 11, 2016)

This weekend has confirmed why I should not bet. My two remaining possibles were Matsuyama to win, that went in the first 3 holes, and Rose e/w. Both ended up with a tidy take home cheque but did nothing for me. My son half mentioned Willett but then he mentioned half the field and you have to draw a line somewhere. Well done to those who backed him.


----------

